# Pet First Aid/CPR



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Do any of your vets offer First Aid/CPR classes? Ours did a couple years ago and I jumped at the chance to take it, but they haven't offered it since. There wasn't enough people interested I guess?


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I haven't seen any classes locally, but someone posted this CPR video awhile ago and I thought it was really good:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

The puppy classes at our club give first aid information. I don't recall CPR, but the cover the Heimlich maneuver, among other things.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've seen several seminars for pet first aid available around here. I went to one that our agility club had sponsored years ago. One of the big animal shelters in my area also regularly has the Red Cross pet first aid course offered.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The Red Cross offers pet first aid/cpr. I took it this summer and now I'm certified. It's about a 4 hr class. Check with your local chapter. They also sell dog first aid kits


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Stosh said:


> The Red Cross offers pet first aid/cpr. I took it this summer and now I'm certified. It's about a 4 hr class. Check with your local chapter. They also sell dog first aid kits


Thats the class I took (through our vet, but it was the Red Cross class), I'm certified now as well. Ours was a 2 day class, 3 hours each day. I was just curious on how many other areas offer this and if it has been an on-going thing since our area only had it once because of the lack of interest.


----------



## senife1990 (Jul 5, 2020)

First aid is valuable life skill that saves lives by providing people with the skills and judgement to respond to a variety of first aid emergencies. American cpr institute offers cpr certification online courses that are tailored to the needs of different individuals.


----------



## Debanjan Chowdhury (3 mo ago)

There’s no feeling as wonderful as knowing that you could use the skills gained in a CPR certification training course to save a life. To get CPR certified online is easier than ever. We offer user-friendly & immersive Adult, Child and Infant courses. And you can pay once you pass the test. These online training courses can be completed within a few hours. 

American Healthcare Academy


----------

